# Konica Minolta network printer setup help



## madadd (Jul 21, 2008)

I am new to my current company and I went to scan a document and email it to myself only to realize the office has only been using the konica minolta 7222 to make copies. I took it upon myself to connect it to the network and with the manual I was able to get the scan and email function working. However, setting it up as the network printer has given me a load more trouble which I don't feel like paying $200 to have someone come in for something I feel is an easy fix. 

I have gone through windows' Add printer wizard in which I designated the IP address of the printer, installed the latest drivers which I had just downloaded off the KMBS.com site, and when I go to print the test page, it doesn't go through. After the 2 min time out, it tells me there's an error and points me to Windows' troubleshooter. 

So there's the problem and here's just a few FYI remarks:
The scan and email function works.
I've pinged the printer's IP address from the cmd line and there are no problems there.
I've tried using Postscript drivers, Visual postscript drivers, and PCL drivers.
I've tried using the printer DNS server address instead of the printer IP address (Just something I tried based on a guide I found online).

Oh, also (perhaps very relevant or completely seperate) in the [Key Operator Mode] menu screen on the printer's LCD, I have the choices [1.System/copier] [2.Network] [3.Scanner] and [4.Enhanced Security]. Based on the manual I should have [FAX], [Printer], and [Document Folder] buttons showing as well. Perhaps the missing [Printer] menu is what's wrong, but then how do I get it to show up?


----------

